# Компьютерные технологии > В помощь системному администратору >  помогите плиз сделать сеть между двумя виртуальными машинами?!

## God-of-Chaos

Есть две виртуальные машины в VMware 

на одной 2003 сервер
на другой XP

мне надо между ними организовать сеть локульную...

не могу понять как правильно настроить сетевые параметры в редакторе виртуальной сети (virtual network editor)....

например для 2003 сервер указал адаптер vmnet8 (nat)
для XP vmnet1 (host only)

уже и subnet указывал разные и другие параметры но не получается((

на сервере 2003 где vmnet8 (nat) byntn даже работает а вгот вторую машину не видит (((

немогу разобратсья как верно все настроить :(:(:(

помогите разобраться

с уважением

----------


## rieltor_88

В хостовой системе необходимо установить адаптер замыкания на себя(loopback). В настройках виртуальных машин в качестве сетевого адаптера указать loopback. IP адреса 192.168.x.y  Число "X" должно быть одинаковым.  

Как установить loopback adapter можно найти в яндексе.

----------

